# Where Is CV?



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Been busy. Check it out.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Nice Chris!!!

whats that around the motor leads?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

CV is here......CV also has a new full carbon Academy SBV2 for beeeyyyoooottch!!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

oh yeah, and a full second car for parts so I won't be sitting on the sidelines if I decide to take up CJ's style of driving and just rip ***** up! That's how I roll


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

what happened to the xxx4?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

nothing......just a little outdated.....the SB (and the B44, ZX5, and BJ4) are all WAY lighter than the XXX4 and have more of an 1/8 buggy stance and setup. Just trying new things Nik....that's the good thing about buying used.....you can usually just sell what you have and pick up something else used to try and you're not really out any money.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Academy. You can pick one up right next to the golf clubs and women's sportswear, LOL. I should have taken a pic from the back so CV can recognize it on the track. Nik, that's a super shottky diode on the motor wires. You just wire it in there rather than on the motor so you don't have to have one on every motor you own. I have zero spares for this car, I need to put a list together.


----------



## muddflaps77 (Dec 1, 2007)

wow.....nike thats a compasitator....sence its a gt7 it was one of the first esc's to come that small so a added one was needed for the motor...noob!


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

That's not a capacitor on the motor. That's a Schottky diode.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Ron is right. Wow, how often do you hear that? Ha ha ha. Schottky diode is attached to the motor wires, the power cap is mounted next to the speedo on the chassis.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

got the SB together today!! lookout chris and earl....that thing handles bad-arse!


----------



## Earl_Sparky (Jan 12, 2008)

Chris it looks like you did a great job! I will be neat to race another B44.... maybe get a few setup tips from you? The 1/10 4wd class is getting bigger!


----------

